# Windows Datenindizierung und Laufwerkskomprimierung



## the incredible Leitman (28. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de user ^^

Da ich leider nicht die Rechte habe, eine Umfrage zu starten, werde ich einfach hier ein Thema mit dem Topic erstellen 

Also, Kern ist die Datenindizierung der einzelnen Laufwerke
Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, als ich das erste Mal mein Windows XP nach der Installation durchforstete, ist mir aufgefallen,
dass man die einzelnen Laufwerke indizieren kann, um eine schnellere Suche zu gewährleisten.
Diese Funktion ist angeblich (weiß ich aber nicht) im neuen Vista bereits defaultmäßig eingeschalten, in XP aber aus.

Damals wurde ich immer davor gewarnt, diese Indizierung einzuschalten... aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ehrlich gesagt, ich habs vergessen 

Was würdet ihr mir raten?
Habt ihr sie eingeschalten?
Mein System:
2 AMD 64 Processoren mit je 2,4 GHz, 2GB RAM

Überhaupt, was würde mir eine Datenindizierung bringen?
Ist das wirklich nur für die Windowssuche zu gebrauchen, oder erhalte ich dadurch auch einen schnelleren Datenzugriff auf meinem System?
Wie wirkt sich das auf mein gesamtes System aus?
Vielleicht kann mich jemand aufklären ^^


Des weiteren die Windows interne Laufwerkkomprimierung...
Wird mein System dadurch langsamer? 
Oder sogar schneller?
Was bringt mit die Komprimierung meiner Daten außer Speicher im Bezug auf Performace 

Hoffe, dass sich hier VIIIIEEEELE User melden ^^

mfG
Leitman


----------



## Nico Graichen (28. März 2007)

Hi

Die Indizierung von Vista und XP haben nicht viel gemeinsam.
Bei XP wurde/wird davon abgeraten, da diese Funktionalität das System extrem einbremst. Bei jedem schreiben auf die Platte wird die entsprechende Datei auch indiziert.

Die Suche unter Vista arbeitet anders und performanter. Im Betrieb merkt man nichts von der Indizierung, die nebenbei stattfindet.
Den Vorteil merkt man jedoch beim Suchen im Start-Menü. On-the-fly werden die für den eingegeben Suchbegriff zutreffenden Dateien angezeigt.

Für die Komprimierung gilt ähnliches, nur das hier zudem der komplette Betrieb eingebremst wird, da permanent komprimiert und dekomprimiert werden muss. Die Komprimierung sollte wenn dann nur für einzelne Verzeichnisse aktiviert werden, nicht jedoch für die komplette Festplatte.

Mit dem Prozessor hat das relativ wenig zu tun. Das Nadelöhr ist hier immer die Festplatte.

PS: 2 (in Worten ZWEI) Athlon 64? Wow  Wusste auch gar nicht, dass es Boards für 2 Athlon 64 gibt, jedenfalls im bezahlbaren Bereich


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. März 2007)

hm...also doch eher nicht, danke erstmal ^^
wußte doch, da war noch was 



niggo hat gesagt.:


> PS: 2 (in Worten ZWEI) Athlon 64? Wow  Wusste auch gar nicht, dass es Boards für 2 Athlon 64 gibt, jedenfalls im bezahlbaren Bereich


naja, bezahlbar.... 4000€ XD


----------



## soyo (28. März 2007)

Ich nutze gar nix von beiden. Ich habe es mal getestet und es hatt das System entweder verlangsamt oder hatt keine Wirkung gezeigt. Zu Vista kann ich nix sagen, hab bisher erst einmal an einem Vista System gearbeitet.

Von einem Board für 2 Athlon hab ich auch noch nix gehört, ist wohl ein Serverboard oder so etwas? Und 4000 € sagt schon alles oder.


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. März 2007)

Es arbeitet sich gut mit der Indizierung und der Windows-Suche unter Vista... wobei ich noch nicht zusätzlich indiziert hab...

Zu den 2 Athlons: Es lebe Intel - Weltmarktführer


----------



## the incredible Leitman (29. März 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Es arbeitet sich gut mit der Indizierung und der Windows-Suche unter Vista... wobei ich noch nicht zusätzlich indiziert hab...


Eben... angeblich unter Vista echt geschickt, daher auch standardmäßig eingeschalten ^^

Nur unter XP anscheinend nicht normal-user-tauglich -.-

Habs jetzt in der Firma mal eingeschalten...
Muss sagen, die Windows Suche läuft damit wirklich vedammt schnell...
Und so, von einem Leistungsabfall, habe ich eigentlich noch nichts bemerkt   

Aber vl kommt das ja noch ^^


----------



## soyo (29. März 2007)

Die Suche läuft schnell, aber wenn ich Daten verschiebe  oder lösche dauert das irgendwie länger. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (29. März 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> Die Suche läuft schnell, aber wenn ich Daten verschiebe  oder lösche dauert das irgendwie länger. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.


Ahh... stimmt....

doch, ich hab grade ne 40 MB Datei gelöscht und ein Text Dokument (von ca 3kb ? ) verschoben... das dauert doch länger...
das löschen fast 30 Sekunden und beim Textdatei verschieben habe ich sogar nen Fortschrittsbalken gesehen :-O :suspekt:


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. März 2007)

Das kopieren ist ja auch kein Problem unter Vista... Textdatei kopieren (2KB) kein Problem... geht von einer Platte zur anderen in 0,nix... soll ja auch so sein... ich werd jetzt mal ein paar mehr Ordner indizieren. vllt meine gesamten Platten.
Vista defragmentiert by the way auch regelmäßig. Ich installier demnächst mal O&O Defrag um zu sehen obs das endlich mal effektiv macht.
Noch eine Neuerung (zumindestens war die Option unter XP nicht da) ist das "zerschneiden" von Partitionen in der Datenträgerverwaltung. Natürlich wäre ein aufspalten a la Partition Magic toller aber naja... ich wollts nur mal erwähnen


----------

